# Western MVP3 8.5ft with Snow Deflector



## UniqueTouch (Dec 25, 2013)

$5400


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

At least you're persistent.


----------



## UniqueTouch (Dec 25, 2013)

lol Wish the end of the season wasn't here. Should have sold it when I had a nice offer 3 weeks ago. ahaha oh well hopefully get something decent for it atleast or ill just have to keep it. But you know how it goes people offer half or a quarter what your asking lol.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Didn't someone on here offer you around 4500 for it last month?


----------



## UniqueTouch (Dec 25, 2013)

I don't know to be honest I was away for a couple weeks down south. That seems to be what everyone is willing to pay. We'll see what happens hopefully this gentleman who is coming this weekend will be interested and I am going to trade it for his older bobcat and add some cash to it. But anyway have a great day brother. god bless


----------



## Mr. Jon (Feb 24, 2010)

Still available?


----------



## Crampton25 (Oct 15, 2018)

Still for sale. Give me a call at(989) 941-1505


----------



## Mr. Jon (Feb 24, 2010)

Who is selling this, UniqueTouch or Crampton?
Where is it located?
Are you selling just the plow? Or the mount, wiring & controller as well?


----------



## Crampton25 (Oct 15, 2018)

Mr. Jon said:


> Who is selling this, UniqueTouch or Crampton?
> Where is it located?
> Are you selling just the plow? Or the mount, wiring & controller as well?


I meant to leave a question mark but I'm not selling it


----------

